# help !we have a show in 2weeks



## bluekings (Nov 24, 2008)

hi everyone what do you sugest? we have a coming show within 2 weeks and we are planing to join our golden 2 months a head of time but the problem is when we notice yesterday her coat is starting to shed specialy on her tail.......can we gave any vitamins to control her shedding.......thank you very much


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Usually one they start shedding that's about it. There are dogs shown out of coat that win. I pretty much just accept that they are out of coat and wait until it grows back in before I go out again.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Not much you can do but bathe and condition as it actually encourages new growth! There are dogs that do win out of coat! You watch, I just sent my entries in today for Blue for the 8,9,10th of May show, the coat should start to BLOW tomorrow!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

bluekings said:


> hi everyone what do you sugest? we have a coming show within 2 weeks and we are planing to join our golden 2 months a head of time but the problem is when we notice yesterday her coat is starting to shed specialy on her tail.......can we gave any vitamins to control her shedding.......thank you very much


I've never tried them, and I don't know anyone who has, but Dinovite is supposed to help with shedding. Don't know how quickly it works (if it even does work) and if it would stop the shedding once she's started to blow her coat, but the ads swear the stuff does stop shedding.


----------



## bluekings (Nov 24, 2008)

big thanks to you all ! well i guess i just have to try my luck for this show,just wish me luck guys thanks


----------



## Golden_in_ATL (Jun 4, 2009)

*Better late than never*

Sorry I wasn't able to get to you earlier. True that once the coat begins to blow there's not much stopping it. However, we have eliminated shedding other than spring and fall. Dinovite has been great and we've had comments about "we must wax our dogs, as shiny as they are." We use a combination of Dinovite Canine supplement and SuprOmega Salmon Oil. Check it out at www.dinovite.com


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it me, or have there been several profiles pushing dinovite.com in the last day or two?


----------



## bluekings (Nov 24, 2008)

thank you very much to all of you at last my female got her champion title even out of coat.you are right they there are dogs who win off coat........thank you vey much.......again


----------

